# Temporary shower



## Ryanmalott (Apr 9, 2017)

I am getting ready to do a bathroom remodel. It’s going to take a while to do due to time constraints. It’s our only shower. We have a toilet In the basement, I’d like to setup a temporary shower there also. It’s close to a floor drain. I have a sink down there also for water hook up. Anyone have tips on setting up something temporary during our remodel?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

How much slope do you have around the floor drain, and what is the floor surface material?


----------



## Ryanmalott (Apr 9, 2017)

huesmann said:


> How much slope do you have around the floor drain, and what is the floor surface material?


its not much of a slope, and it’s concrete.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I suppose you could build up a temporary curb with some 2x4s and use a piece of shower pan sheeting with a hole in it. Could you remove the floor drain grate and sandwich the hole between the drain grate and frame? Hang some plastic sheeting around the inside of the curb (might want to tape it down to the shower pan sheet). Keep your showers short and sweet.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

How about setting a fiberglass shower pan over the floor drain? Good idea to have a railing on three sides for safety, plus plastic curtains and a wall to hang your temp fixtures.

See if your nearest restore or architectural salvage has a used pan, otherwise it's probably couple hundred or so for a new one.

Better yet, get a cheap washer pan and cut the drain hole to fit your floor drain.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Go to youtube and watch the temp showers guys are building with inexpensive parts. Dozens of ideas to choose from.
The best ideas involve showers with large plastic containers (like those storage containers) to catch the waste water.
You use plastic sides and PVC pipes to frame around it.
You run hot/cold from the basement sink faucet with a tube attached to the spout. You dump the grey water in the floor drain or outside.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

When I first bought my house it needed a plumbing upgrade. So, every day after work I came home and my wife would shower me outside with the hose. It was cold, but it worked and it made me work even faster on the completing of the project. I could not do that today and most likely stay at a hotel until it was done.
My wife and daughters used my MIL's facilities until I was finished.

I now have hot and cold outside. I did that to give my dog a bath.......lol


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

I would not use a floor drain as a shower. You do not want to contaminate the concrete slab with soap, shampoo and conditioner.

As others have suggested - put up a rod outdoors and hang a shower curtain and use a garden hose - you'll have great memories, laughter and camaraderie! 

If it's cold outside you'll also have motivation...


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

I was assuming the floor drain is connected to the sanitary system (ours is). Good point to check that. 

Here's another wild idea: Use washer pan, running gray water out of side pan to collect it, and then pump that into the toilet bowl with a utility pump w/ hose attached.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I did what you proposed 40 years ago. I bought a plastic shower stall from a home center for $89, it came with the valve and shower head. I put it on a pallet beside the sump crock so I could route the drain out of the bottom to the sump. Then I put a big walk off mat in front of it. After the bathroom was done, I gave it to a friend who put it behind his house for a pool shower.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Combining the suggestions I would build a raised platform and set a plastic shower stall on it. Gravity drain to a large container where a floor level sump pump could send the water into that toilet.

I also did the cold water hose routine and DO NOT recommend it. Of course I'm here in Maine where ground water is 40° or less. Everyone else showered at my brothers house.

Bud


----------



## Imogeno (Nov 17, 2019)

If you share any image of your bathroom, it would be better for us to suggest something. But you can do something Try to make your showers small and cute. Need to add shower curtain rods to a wall to hang your clothes and towel. You can add nice natural wallpaper to the wall. A geyser is needed for hot & cool water if you want you can add it.

Thanks


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Hey! Just wondering if you could send some photos of the temporary shower you built.. By any chance, do you have some pics?


----------

